# Adventures in shooting Ruger Gold Label at the Trap Range



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

April 05

Could title this "Adventures in shooting the Ruger Gold Label SxS 12ga at the Trap Range".

As you recall this is the only other shotgun I have. I have never had much to do with Shotguns.
I do far more pistol and rifle shooting.

Never been around the Trap Range much (two other times, 3 years ago). Today I shot with four other shooters with fancy shotguns and had to take prompts from the two guys by me. Boy, did I get the looks twice when I fired at my clay twice after missing the first time, that's what my son said as he was watching from the club house. The one young guy (probably half my age) moved over towards me, leaned over and said "you only shoot once at the clay", I thanked him and we continued with no mishaps after those two. The guy to my right loaned me one shell, since I was out of shells towards the end.

Again, boy, oh boy, the Ruger Gold Label came up to the shoulder nice and pointed what I thought was perfect, too bad I couldn't hit more clays, but talk about sweet shooting. I aimed or as you would say, pointed my RGL with the Classic barrel hold. Thumb pointed forward along the left barrel, fingers holding on the right barrel curled to the rib, and no touching the splinter forearm.
Moving the bead to the flying clay was fast and natural. After a few shots I had time to concentrate and put the bead on the clay, that's when I hit the clay.

This Field Test was done with Winchester Super X lead Shot Game Loads 12ga 2-3/4", 1oz, 7 1/2 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (Silver box) bought at Wal-Mart.

When I figured out, to shot once at the clay, I just loaded one barrel at a time, alternating left/right. When I had utilized two shells in the chambers and fired, the spent shell ejected out of the chamber with authority (open chambers away from you). Unfired shells just lifted up, making it easier to decide what to do with it. The shells lifting up would be convenient in the field you will not have to search for them on the hunt.

Reloading the barrels at the beginning of the shoot, I just shut the barrels. After I got use to what was going on, I reloaded, pushed the top lever all the way to the right, and closed the barrels and at the same time assisted the lever to the left.

The RGL is a very safe Shotgun. The safety switch located on the top tang is definitely safe, if you don't operate it correctly, it ain't firing (found out twice). What I like about the break open action is how safe it looks, immediately can tell there is nothing in the chambers. Along with that safety aspect of barrels open (and naturally pointed down), the Ruger Gold Label is easy to keep safe, to control and to carry.

I shot 27 shells in that round of Trap. The RGL has back bored barrels, so the RGL was very pleasant shooting with the Winchester Game Load. Kick was straight back and with cheek on the comb, stock never came up to hit me. My shoulder did get bruised from not shouldering RGL correctly a few times.

Trigger weight is good for me, I will have to weigh it someday. The trigger did break crisp and cleanly, no sponginess. There was no after travel that I could detect.

I did not check the screw-in chokes because on my last Field Test they were OK. After the last cleaning I carefully took them out again, cleaned, lubed the threads, and reinstalled. Remember, choke tubes stick out just a hair to protect the thin wall muzzles. This is a very smart idea to protect the thin wall muzzles. Barrels are made thinner than other hunting shotguns.

I really enjoyed shooting the Ruger Gold Label SxS again. Thanks for reading my Field Report.


----------

